# Info-Klausur



## tiffi226 (15. Nov 2009)

hi

ich hab ein riesengroßes problem und hoffe das mir hier etwas geholfen wird.

also ich schreibe am montag in einer woche info-klausur und dort kommt hauptsächtlich "programmieren im java-editor" vor.

ich muss die verschiedensten programmierungen können hab jedoch nicht genügend wissen um die alles richtig auszuführen.

mein lehrer kann auch nichtmehr helfen da wie diese woche nicht in der schule sind.

also schreibe ich an meinem vorerst nächsten schultag die klausur *heul!!!

vllt könne mir jemand zu den verschiedenen themen die zu verwendenden befehle (mit bezeichnung) geben. das ich noch nächstes wochenende üben kann wenn ich wieder zu hause bin.

1. ein lotto programm 6 zahlen aus 1-49 und keine ausgegebene darf sich wiederholen.

2.den Maximumwert von verschiedenen zahlen ausgeben (2, 30, 4, 25, 44) --> 44.

2.den Mininmumwert von verschiedenen zahlen ausgeben ; siehe oben.

vllt noch 4. ein programm wo man die anschrift einer person eingeben soll und alles gleich eingesetzt wird. ich glaube das sollte mit einem "Scanner" oder so gemacht werden. aber ich weiß nicht wo und wie ich diesen ensetzen soll.

ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

ich komme wie gesagt erst freitag wieder und schreibe gleich montag. da hab ich nich so viel zeit. und möchte noch wenns geht alle anwendungen können.

hab bisher auch noch nichts dazu im internet direkt erklärt gefunden.

Mfg. tiffi226@gmx.de


----------



## Gast2 (15. Nov 2009)

http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...eim-erschleichen-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.html


----------



## tiffi226 (15. Nov 2009)

ich dachte mir schon das ich nur solche antworten bekomme.

aber trotzdem vielen dank und euch allen einen schönen abend.


----------



## Meldanor (15. Nov 2009)

Zu 1.
Du erzeugst eine Zahl mit der Klasse Random und beschreibst ein Feld mit den generierten Zufallszahlen.
Nach jeder generierten Zufallszahl schaust du,ob diese bereits schoneinmal vorgekommen sind und falls ja, erzeugst du eine neue ZUfallszahl. Desweiteren gehst du einen Schritt zurück und schaust, ob diese Zufallszahl immer noch doppelt vorliegt. Sollte dies der Fall sein, neu erzeugen und wieder einen Schritt zurück.

Hier der Code:


```
Random r = new Random();
int[] test = new int[6];
for(int i = 0 ; i < 6 ; ++i){
    test[i] = r.nextInt(49)+1;
    for(int j = 0 ; j < 6 ; ++j){
        if (i != j && test[j] != 0 && test[i] == test[j]){
           test[i] = r.nextInt(49)+1;
           --j;
        }
     }
}
for(int i = 0 ; i < 6 ; ++i)
    System.out.append(test[i]+"\n");
System.out.flush();
```

Zu 2. und 3.
Das ist ganz einfach. Du gehst einfach nach einem Prinzip vor:
1. Du nimmst dir eine Referenz, was bei dir die kleinste Zahl ist, idealerweise das 1. Element.
2. Du gehst nun das Feld durch und überprüft, in welchem Verhältniss es zur Referenz steht.
3. Sollte es kleiner/größer als die Referenz sein, so ist das aktuelle Element deine Referenz.
4. Wiederhole 2 und 3 solange, bis du am Ende bist.

In Java sieht das so aus:


```
int[] array = {2,30,4,25,44};
int min = array[0];
int max = array[0];
for (int i = 0 ; i < array.length ; ++i){
    if (array[i] < min)
        min = array[i];
    else if (array[i] > max)
        max = array[i];
}
System.out.println("Die maximale Zahl ist: "+max+" ,die minimale ist: "+min);
```


----------



## yoyo (15. Nov 2009)

genau so geht's 
Dein Problem bei 4. hab i allerdings net gechecked 
kannste ma nen bisschen genauer werden ?


----------



## tiffi226 (15. Nov 2009)

oooo geil vielen dank schonmal!!!

also zu 4.

als erstes hatten wir in der schule die variablen bezeichnet.

und dann haben wir einen scanner eingefügt.

(ich glaube dieser sollte unsere eingaben nach dem start des programmes automatisch in die vorgefertigte struktur einfügen)

ich kanns euch ja mal zeigen. das hat mir noch am freitag ein lehrer ausdrucken können aber ich weiß nicht ob fehler enthalten sind.





gruß tiffi226


----------



## 0din (16. Nov 2009)

Dein 4. is ganz simpel wenn mans zeile f. zeile durch geht... ich werds mal "notiz" f. "notiz" durgehn 

1. kennste
2. "? verstehe ich nicht"
dabei wird ne methode erstellt, die auf den System.in stream liest. dieser stream is das, was in der konsole landet. der scanner dient dabei als hilfe um an die infos ran zukommen, da du sonst nich an die sachen des streams ran kommst. die sachen werden in der methode dann in der variablen N_Name gespeichert
3. kennste
4. "Hier hab ich auch meine Probleme"
public static void main(String[] args) is die s.g. main methode, diese wird gebraucht wenn man ein prog. zum ersten mal starten will... alles was hier drin steht wird beim ausführen, wen wunderts(?), ausgeführt
ansonsten werden nur zwei objekte der klasse Schueler erstellt un die methoden DatenEingeben / DatenAusgeben aufgerufen... 
ums einfacher zu sagen:
ich baue mir einen schüler s1
ich gebe dem s1 daten
ich lasse s1 seine daten ausgeben
das gleiche mache ich mit einem neuen schüler s2


----------



## tiffi226 (16. Nov 2009)

hi hört sich ja gar nicht so schwer an

nur eins verstehe ich immernoch nicht:

*2. "? verstehe ich nicht"
dabei wird ne methode erstellt, die auf den System.in stream liest. dieser stream is das, was in der konsole landet. der scanner dient dabei als hilfe um an die infos ran zukommen, da du sonst nich an die sachen des streams ran kommst. die sachen werden in der methode dann in der variablen N_Name gespeichert.*

wieso werden die sachen in der methode dann nur in der variablen "N_Name" gespeichert und nicht in allen anderen auch??

gruß tiffi226

ps. ich bin denn eine woche weg. hab leider auch kein I-net dort verfügbar.
werde aber am freitag sofort wieder nachsehen.


----------



## Painii (16. Nov 2009)

tiffi226 hat gesagt.:


> wieso werden die sachen in der methode dann nur in der variablen "N_Name" gespeichert und nicht in allen anderen auch??


Da steht eben nur [c]N_Name = sc.next();[/c], also wird auch nur N_Name belegt.
Wenn das andere belegt werden soll muss es auch in der Methode erscheinen.

Oder stell dir mal vor ich bin Programmierer und du mein Programm.
Ich sag dir es gibt zwei Zahlen z1 und z2.
z1 ist 10.
Wie groß ist z2? -> kannst du nicht wissen weil dir der Programmierer/Anwender das nie mitgeteilt hat


----------



## ARadauer (16. Nov 2009)

bitte an Konventionen halten.. N_Name is nicht ok. 
Variablen schreibt man klein und camelCase... und irgendwelche Prefixes die anzeigen dass es ein Paramenter oder ein int ist, kann man sich sparen.

name
kundenDaten

bei Methoden das selbe.. bierSaufen ;-)


----------



## maki (16. Nov 2009)

*verschoben*


----------

